# My 1st IC Engine



## ozzie46 (Oct 15, 2013)

Here is a video of my very first IC engine. It is a Mastiff Designed by L.C. Mason in England in the 70s. It is a flat 4cyl boxer 4 stroke.

 I did away with the points and put in a Hall Effect ignition. Got the circuit form this board. From the thread " a new ignition circuit".







Ron


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Oct 15, 2013)

congrats my friend nice workThm:Thm:


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks Luc.

 Ron


----------



## Philjoe5 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ron,
A 4 cylinder for your first IC engine?

Wow, congratulations from someone suffering (well not really) through their first Single Cylinder IC engine.

Nice work.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks Phil.
I guess I'm just a glutton for punishment.;D;D

Ron


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 15, 2013)

Congratulations Ron,
It sounds like with a bit of fine tuning you'll have it running great. 
gbritnell


----------



## John Rus (Oct 15, 2013)

Very nice engine especially for a first IC project! What other engines did make in the past?

What's in your sights for your next project?  A V8 perhaps, it seems you have the skills for such a project. 

Cheers,
John.


----------



## Lawijt (Oct 16, 2013)

Congratulations. Really nice engine. But a question.....What is that turning piece on top of the engine??

Barry


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks George, I need to make up a cooling system of some sort so I can run it longer. I'm using an RC carb on it now while I make the carb from the plans. I wanted to use a carb that I thought would work for sure to get it started in case the one I make doesn't work.


   John, I have made a Paddleducks steam engine. It's a 2 cyl steam engine for marine use designed by John(bogstandard), and the chassis to a 5 guage steam locomotive of English origin called a Simplex. 
  Here is the thread.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/start-long-term-project-7657/

Haven't been brave enough to tackle the boiler yet as my silver soldering skills need to vastly improve.  
    As fro my next project, I'm leaning toward the Edwards 5 Radial although I would like to do a V-8 eventually.
  Thanks for the kind words.

  Thank you Barry. The spinning thing is the magnet carrier for the Hall Effect ignition. The original design had the contact points in there. The Hall sensor is mounted on the side of the round piece. There is a cover that fits over this. This design had the rotor and distributor separate from the points because of the need to keep the height down so fit could fit in the hull of a boat.

   Ron


----------



## John Rus (Oct 16, 2013)

Just for kicks there is the Wright Whirlwind 9 cylinder radial plans for free if you want to take a look for studying a more complex radial. Might be a little rich for your blood but definitely worth taking a look.

Cheers,
John.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Oct 16, 2013)

John Rus said:


> Just for kicks there is the Wright Whirlwind 9 cylinder radial plans for free if you want to take a look for studying a more complex radial. Might be a little rich for your blood but definitely worth taking a look.
> 
> Cheers,
> John.


were can we get these plans

thanks Luc


----------



## vcutajar (Oct 16, 2013)

Nicely done Ron.

Vince


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 16, 2013)

canadianhorsepower said:


> were can we get these plans
> 
> thanks Luc




Yes John, where are these plans?

  Ron


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks Vince.

Ron


----------



## John Rus (Oct 16, 2013)

Right here http://www.olsryd.com/ look for the the 9cyl tab and click drawing.
I think after looking at the site you will be very tempted to build this.


----------



## Lawijt (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the answer Ron , now I see it.

Barry


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks John. Nice looking plans. They mentioned welding aluminum on the front engine cover. Not sure I'm up to that.

 Ron


----------



## John Rus (Oct 17, 2013)

I wouldn't be worried about the welding part (you can have a welder do that), I would be more concerned if the project was too complicated for my skills.

It is a very involed project and don't feel bad if you think it's too much!

Cheers,
John.


----------



## AussieJimG (Oct 18, 2013)

Philjoe5 said:


> Ron,
> A 4 cylinder for your first IC engine?
> 
> Wow, congratulations from someone suffering (well not really) through their first Single Cylinder IC engine.
> ...



Phil is not suffering Ron, he is just looking for sympathy. Ignore him. He is building a great engine and enjoying the challenge.

And I am looking forward to seeing it at Cabin Fever next year.

Jim


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 18, 2013)

That's the ticket,if you enjoy the challenge,all is good.

  Ron


----------



## gus (Oct 19, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!  Ron.

Great engine.


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks Gus. 

Ron


----------

